# Guess my age and win a free PT t-shirt



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

after 250 posts that is. :whistling2:

Next you can guess the weight and win a cupie doll!!

How old would you say this paint job was? When was the last time it was painted??


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

18 months


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

5 months


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Way way older. At least 20 years likely more.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Age of the house of age of the paint job? I agree with VP that the house is older, I say 18 years. Could be the original paint job but i don't know.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm thinking REAL old house...vinyl put on in the late 70s...they never bothered to redo the trim.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm thinking REAL old house...vinyl put on in the late 70s...they never bothered to redo the trim.


 
Nah.. the siding is way too close together. Remember when they all had the siding that was spaced way far apart? I'm thinking it had to have been done in the 90s.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Formulator said:


> Nah.. the siding is way too close together. Remember when they all had the siding that was spaced way far apart? I'm thinking it had to have been done in the 90s.


Its vinyl siding, the j channel gives that away. You are thinking of the old Alcoa aluminum that was spaced with wider reveals.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I say less than 1 year.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Guys... slow down a sec.. :laughing:

Reread:



> How old would you say this paint job was? When was the last time it was painted??


It's the same question asked two different ways. It has nothing to do with how old the house is.

The first assumption with most painters (not necessarily wrong) is that it's an OLD paint job. I having seen paint peel up after six months of application, I think that this is one of those trick questions and going with it. 

 EDIT:

OK... maybe I read you guys wrong.... It seems like your talking about an OLD house and not the paint job, but I reread what is being said and could go both ways... So disregard my attempt to correct the answers... Sorry...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

It's definitely Vinyl siding. We have alot of that stuff out here...

The second pic tends to show some new windows (not peeling) and the trim seems to have been painted to match. Paint will not stick to old grayed dead wood even being primed with a top coat to follow, it will peel in a matter of less than six months. That's the route I'm taking. :thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see any damaged wood. If it were 20 years, wouldn't there be rotted wood?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

timhag said:


> I don't see any damaged wood. If it were 20 years, wouldn't there be rotted wood?



After 20 years... perhaps.

Who's to say it's 20 years old? You can install that same kind of trim today. 

It could be 10, 5 or 3 years old. But if the prep isn't sufficient it will peel as we can venture to observe it has.

Again, we don't have enough details which is part of the game...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

5 Years


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm thinking REAL old house...vinyl put on in the late 70s...they never bothered to redo the trim.


If that's the case, and you're probably right, they replaced the windows and the window trim at the same time they did the vinyl. The window trim is newer than the house if the house is, in fact, that old.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Free T-Shirt????? I bet Booger uses at least 50 post trying to guess.:yes:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I don't know about you guys but I don't see any flashing on that roof. Just shingles right on top of that trim. I have heard that really keeps the moisture out 
Is this like the price is right though? What if (hopefully the HO not a "professional") painted over the peeling paint? Does that still count? I am going to guess 1.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

OK, time for bed. 

This house was painted 3 years ago by a handy man. 

She said it took him a month to do it and didn't wash, sand, or do any prep that she knew about. I was betting on 12 years but she knew that date because she refinanced her house at the same time. The house is 28yrs old and very heavily oxidized. 

She paid him $1,800 to paint it and now almost three times that to fix it. Why do people always think they are getting a deal??


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Tony,

I'm going to have to hire you for a day to train my guys, I don't think i've ever seen anything questionable(prep/finish wise) in your pictures. 

BTW what were you doing at that church on kempsville?


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Look a lot better NOW!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I guess 3 years. How close am I? I didn't go over did I? :laughing:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Tony,
> 
> I'm going to have to hire you for a day to train my guys, I don't think i've ever seen anything questionable(prep/finish wise) in your pictures.
> 
> BTW what were you doing at that church on kempsville?


 
Thanks Micky, She definitely paid for the prep.

KPC? doing a house in Fairfield.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

What did you paint it with.



I've had some experiences with wood that was REAL weathered not wanting to hold paint for more than three years. Mostly on my own house - you know the old story, who has time to work on one's own house, so wood gets exposed for a long time - cobbler's children always go barefoot.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

TonyG, did you have to fill some or are those mostly spots of sanding to bare wood?


----------

